# 2x Wago 750-880 über Modbus TCP verbinden und Datalogger



## Renegade37 (10 März 2019)

Hallo,

ich möchte zwei Wago 750-880 mittels Modbus TCP verbinden und Daten von der einen zur anderen senden und alles in einer gemeinsamen Visu anzeigen lassen. Habe im großen und ganzen das Programm und die Visu für beide CPU`s fertig, jedoch alles in einem Programm.
Ich habe momentan noch eine 880er hier, die zweite wird in den nächsten Tagen geliefert.

Ich habe es jetzt nach langem hin und her hinbekommen meine CPU in der Hardware mit Modbus einzustellen, das ging aber erst nachdem ich FW Update ( 01.08.18(13) ) gemacht habe und durch Wago das neue Codesys erhalten habe. Was für ein Akt....

Die Haupt-CPU mit 2GB Speicherkarte sitzt bei mir in der Wohnung, die Neben-CPU ohne Speicherkarte soll in meiner Garage montiert werden und über Ethernet mit einander verbunden werden. Als Protokoll sollte Modbus TCP laufen, da ich eigentlich vorhabe meine Visu über IO Broker laufen zu lassen. Gerne würde ich auch noch einen Datalogger einbinden, da bin ich zur Zeit dran...

So meine Fragen:
1. Kann ich 2 CPU's in einem Codesys V2.3 Projekt einbinden? Vermute dass das nicht geht
2. Kann ich problemlos Daten von meiner Neben-CPU an meine Haupt-CPU senden? Frage ist eher wie ich das am einfachsten hinbekomme
3. Wie muss ich die Datenpunkte anlegen? Ich kenne es von Siemens so, das ein DB erstellt wird und da die Daten ausgelesen werden können. Meines Wissens gibt es sowas bei Codesys nicht und soll viel einfacher gehen???

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## GLT (11 März 2019)

1. Nein, nur eine CPU 
2. Die einfachste Variante wären Netzvariablen
3. Siehe 2 -  finde ich bequemer, aber wohl Geschmackssache

Statt 2 CPU hätte der Garagencontroller auch ein billigerer Koppler sein können, denn du mit Modbus ankoppelst. Dann wäre dein Programm nur auf der Haupt-CPU.


----------



## Renegade37 (11 März 2019)

Danke für die Info! Welcher Koppler könnte ich da nehmen? Habe mal kurz gesucht und den 750-352 gefunden. Könnte die zweite CPU wieder zurück senden, das ist nicht das Problem


----------



## GLT (12 März 2019)

Neu der 352 oder halt die älteren 34x, die man oft günstig bekommt.


----------

